
Ask HN: Programmers, how many of you got started tinkering in PC hardware? - b4c0n
It recently occurred to me that all of the programmers I know, almost all of them got their start by tinkering in hardware, pulling apart old computers, etc.<p>Without having done any research on the topic, I&#x27;m wondering how many others outside of my personal circle got their start in pulling apart old computers&#x2F;hardware tinkering etc.<p>I&#x27;m growing to suspect, in spite of rapid adoption of more CS-oriented programs being introduced in schools worldwide, if the relative lack of readily available &quot;hackable&quot; consumer hardware compared to the amount available 10-20 years ago may have an impact on the next wave of programmers - will there be more? Less?<p>If there&#x27;s been any research&#x2F;discussion on this before, by all means let me know. Very interested to read.
======
chadcmulligan
That was the reason the Raspberry Pi was made iirc

